# Alchemy Coffee?



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone used these for equipment? any comments?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've bought beans from them before. Not recently though. Not sure why as they were pretty tasty!


----------



## smudger1875 (Oct 6, 2012)

Scubadoo said:


> Has anyone used these for equipment? any comments?


I was just about to start a thread with the same question. Did you end up using them yourself? Or did you get any other feedback from elsewhere?

Cheers


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

They're OK. I brought some Rocket ACF tulip cups/saucers from them. Not sure why cause I had an Izzo at the time.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought my Rocket Evo Cellini and Mazzer Mini-e from them as they are London based and the prices are very competitive, cheapest I've come across. Ben and Joe know their stuff and were extremely helpful and approachable throughout the transaction. They even threw in a kilo of their seasonal house blend Elixir!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice to see some other suppliers getting a good review and handy for the London folk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Alchemy are one of the select few Rocket Authorised resellers. They have also recently opened a coffee shop in London too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

t-c said:


> Ordered the RocketR58 from Alchemy Coffee on 27th November still waiting for it to be dispatched - and growing impatient...


Should try buying an L1 , then you would know the meaning of patience . Presumably you have been in touch with them.


----------

